# best fighting sport



## danny81 (Aug 25, 2007)

apparat from MA sports like boxing, wrestling, MMA etc.

what sport do you think generally has the best fighters? me and my freinds always discuss this. i usually go with football. what do you think? 

also what player do you think is the toughest i think ray lewis.


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 25, 2007)

girl fights rule

Pole Dancing Fight Class Video


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2007)

danny81 said:


> apparat from MA sports like boxing, wrestling, MMA etc.
> 
> what sport do you think generally has the best fighters? me and my freinds always discuss this. i usually go with football. what do you think?
> 
> also what player do you think is the toughest i think ray lewis.



football players don't fight.

Hockey


----------



## KentDog (Aug 25, 2007)

danny81 said:


> apparat from MA sports like boxing, wrestling, MMA etc.
> 
> what sport do you think generally has the best fighters? me and my freinds always discuss this. i usually go with football. what do you think?
> 
> also what player do you think is the toughest i think ray lewis.


Which sports do you consider martial arts? I would not have considered wrestling, but rather Tae Kwon Do, kickboxing, judo, BJJ, etc.. The word "martial" has a rough meaning of "warrior-like." One could interpret football as such if you include wrestling as well.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

MMA for the win.


----------



## goob (Aug 25, 2007)

Kung fu.  Graceful and deadly.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 25, 2007)

Olympic Marksmen....

Ralf Schuman is one of the best with a pistol....


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 25, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> football players don't fight.
> 
> *Hockey*



for non-martial arts, my thoughts exactly.

and for best hockey fighter in present days (mid 90s-present) I would go with Darren McCarty, he's a smaller guy but tough as nails and would scrap with anyone.


----------



## Rubes (Aug 25, 2007)

1.hockey 2.football 3 basketball 4 baseball.
hockey we all know.  football should see some of the fights durring practice over here. basketball ya'll saw the pistons brawl a few years ago right? and baseball well i dunno just sounded good


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 25, 2007)

Some great fights while skydiving ... I think this could catch on.






YouTube Video


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Aug 25, 2007)

Rubes said:


> 1.hockey 2.football 3 basketball 4 baseball.
> hockey we all know.  football should see some of the fights durring practice over here. basketball ya'll saw the pistons brawl a few years ago right? and baseball well i dunno just sounded good




why basketball over baseball? baseball players fight all the time, a lot more often than basketball

not just batters charging the mound, but full team brawls in baseball


----------



## Rubes (Aug 25, 2007)

because pitchers are pussys? i dunno guess you might be right on that one.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 25, 2007)

I like how they get farther from the ground than in the original shot where you can see the city blocks


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Defintely Hockey, I didn't read the original question.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 25, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> I like how they get farther from the ground than in the original shot where you can see the city blocks


Secret skydiving nija magic.  Personally I liked the attempt at the rear naked choke ... at 8000'.


----------



## jdprboi (Jul 20, 2012)

Boxer Vs MMA Fighter - YouTube SELF-TAUGHT BOXER vs. STREET FIGHTER.mp4 - YouTube  boxers beats mma fighter nd the 1 video was jus n amateur


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 22, 2012)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> why basketball over baseball? baseball players fight all the time, a lot more often than basketball
> 
> not just batters charging the mound, but full team brawls in baseball


I was wondering that too, basketball fights are like watching little girls fight


----------



## Imens (Jul 22, 2012)

boxing


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 23, 2012)

tennis


----------



## charley (Jul 23, 2012)

Ping-Pong


----------

